# Algae, bloom over a few days



## harpster50 (May 16, 2011)

Hello,
i have had a algae bloom within a few days, i have added Chemi-pure elite in to the skimmer Deltec mce600, will this help, see my pic
thanks


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

how do you control your phosphates? I've noticed if mine get out of hand the algae comes. Try to feed less and maybe add some carbon for a week or so. I have not used chemical mixes for algae and likely never will. snails and crabss do a good job as well as tangs if your tank is large enough. Even cutting down light time helps.

I just added a carbon sock to my overflow in the sump and that did wonders. The sock was 2 bucks and the carbon was 8 at Petco. Cheap easy fix, though the carbon can strip trace elements from the water so keep that in mind.


----------



## mikeandjensreef (Jul 15, 2011)

This is coming from a freshwater setup, but I used a UV sterilizer to get rid of my blooms. Not sure of the consequences of using one in a salt water setup.


----------

